
Show HN: Phishero – phishing simulation SaaS for organizations (beta) - mipmap04
http://phishero.com
======
mipmap04
Thanks for looking - I made this in my spare time after seeing how difficult
it was to get pricing from some of the bigger competitors in this space.
Additionally, a lot of the competition focuses on training where I really just
needed a diagnostic tool. I'm releasing it today as an open beta with a 50%
price reduction. Let me know if you have any questions.

I'm still working on the documentation, but it can be found here:
docs.phishero.com

Thanks.

